# Kim Fisher, läßtes blitzen 1x



## walme (12 Okt. 2014)




----------



## Albafan8 (12 Okt. 2014)

Wenn das nicht mal die reingestecke Bluse ist...ich weiß...Spielverderber sind doof


----------



## Dingo Jones (12 Okt. 2014)

Also das kleine weiße Dreieck sieht ja sowas von nach Fake aus!!!


----------



## muellerPeter (12 Okt. 2014)

Danke Sie ist immer wieder schoen


----------



## blackFFM (13 Okt. 2014)

Albafan8 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht mal die reingestecke Bluse ist...ich weiß...Spielverderber sind doof



War auch mein erster Gedanke. Bei einer schwarzen Strumpfhose blitz nichts derart weiß durch.


----------



## dörty (13 Okt. 2014)

blackFFM schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke. Bei einer schwarzen Strumpfhose blitz nichts derart weiß durch.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## stuftuf (13 Okt. 2014)

oder ein Stück vom Futter des Rocks... aber wohl doch eher ein Fake


----------



## walme (13 Okt. 2014)

*was auch immer, auf alle fälle ists kein fake!!

*​


----------



## fredclever (13 Okt. 2014)

Danke sehr für die nette Kimi


----------



## gasgasrider1987 (13 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön, danke.


----------



## kk1705 (14 Okt. 2014)

Geil ist sie trotzdem


----------



## Sachse (14 Okt. 2014)

war wohl irgendein Udo Walz-Event in Berlin, seh grad nicht mehr, darum bleibt der erst mal so stehen, auch wenn ich mich bei den Titel zusammenreißen muss, da er eigentlich in die Press-Area gehört und nen sauberen Titel haben sollte und net solchen Plunder.

bei seiner Geburtstagsfeier hatte sie was anderes an gehabt 
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...ages-von-udo-walz-berlin-28-07-14-uhq-4x.html


----------



## willy wutz (15 Okt. 2014)

Egal was es ist: Kim sieht rattenscharf Aus und ist bestimmt eine Granate im Bett... Und hat es bestimmt gern hart und schmutzig...


----------



## Mister_Mike (17 Okt. 2014)

Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Frau und schöne Beine mit Pumps und Nylons


----------



## Weltenbummler (17 Okt. 2014)

Kim hat sehr heiße Nylonbeine.


----------



## sandozy (18 Okt. 2014)

Die Kim ist dehr sexy. Tolle Beine!!!


----------



## MrCap (19 Okt. 2014)

blackFFM schrieb:


> ...Bei einer schwarzen Strumpfhose blitz nichts derart weiß durch.



*wenn die Dame aber das Höschen über der Strumpfhose trägt (finde ich auch viel leckerer ) dann schon...
hier scheint aber leider nur ein Teil der Bluse raus zu ragen * :thx:


----------



## emma2112 (19 Okt. 2014)

Danke für Kim!


----------



## jogger (19 Okt. 2014)

ich finde es sieht auf jeden Fall sexy au:thx:


----------



## Emil Müller (22 Okt. 2014)

Mir gefällt alleine auch der Anblick ihrer Beine :thumbup:


----------



## hoellendisponent (22 Okt. 2014)

danke für kim

gruss

hoellendisponent


----------



## pbolasz (24 Okt. 2014)

danke Kim...........


----------



## matze9999 (29 Juli 2015)

:thx: mhhh Kim ist der Hammer


----------



## power (29 Juli 2015)

Klasse Frau


----------



## astra56 (29 Juli 2015)

very nice thanks


----------



## Michel1609 (29 Juli 2015)

Hübsche Frau danke fürs Bild


----------



## donebi (30 Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für Helene ist klasse


----------



## aki21 (30 Juli 2015)

Schöne Caps :thx:


----------



## Blickdicht (2 Aug. 2015)

Heiss in Strumpfhosen:thx:


----------



## gogoyubari (6 Aug. 2015)

Kim wird immer geiler, je älter sie wird :thx:


----------



## JoeKoon (7 Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## brause_paul (7 Aug. 2015)

Schön, einfach schön.


----------

